# GE5119N digital timer



## boscovec (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi;

Read your post and makes sense. However that is not what led me to the post. 

I have a GE5119N digital timer and have lost the instructions years ago. The Quick Start guide is on a sticker on the reverse side but sort of gets you started.

You wouldn't happen to still have the instructions laying around somewhere, would you?

Boscovec


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Connection Performance Basics...*

Have to disagree about firmware updates. 

They should only be done to fix a issue the firmware specifically addresses. 
Everytime you do a firmware update you take the change of rendering the applicance useless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*boscovec* - You were originally subscribed in this Old Thread, it's best to have your own, so I have created one for you. I see that someone is already assisting you.


----------



## boscovec (Mar 28, 2011)

2xg;

Thank you for your assistance. We bought four of these and used them to control our lights while on vacation a while back.

We have decided to use them for shutting off various appliances at select times to reduce excess current draw. I didn't to purchase new ones if I didn't have to.

Thank you for reposting. It probably doesn't belong on this sort of forum so I appreciate you leaving it here as well.

Boscovec


----------



## noveske (Sep 27, 2016)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Happen to have one of these timers -- here are the setting instruction from the back. Sorry about the photo quality -- best that I could obtain


----------

